# suche tool zum Erstellen von ISO´s



## partitionist (25. August 2006)

Hallo leute, brauche tools die aus einer CD eine ISO Datei erstellen, am besten in einer konsolen version welche gibts da?
Kann man mit Neros *.nrg images in *.iso umbennen und dann mit Deamon oder Alcohol mounten


----------



## Zinken (25. August 2006)

Versuch es doch mal mit Isobuster. Gibt eine freie Version zum Download.
http://www.isobuster.com


----------



## michaelwengert (25. August 2006)

Also mit 2 deiner 3 genannten Programme kannst du doch iso's machen...
Alkohol kanns soviel ich mich noch erinnern kann
und Nero kann man auch *.iso als Typ auswählen beim erstellen


----------



## ph0en1xs (22. September 2006)

Erstellt ISO-Buster auch ISO's?!

Nero nehmen.
Bei Aufzeichnung unter Rekorder -> Rekorderauswahl den "Image Rekorder" auswählen
und 'n ISO auf Festplatte bannen!


----------



## gorim (22. September 2006)

mkisofs kanns auch. Hat aber keine GUI, dafür jede Menge Schalter. 

Achso von CD. Dann nimm Alcohol, der kanns.


bis dann
gorim


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. September 2006)

Daemon Tools kann doch auch .nrg-Files mounten, oder?

Zum erstellen: Unter Unix/Linux kann man auch mit cat oder dd arbeiten.
Z.B.:

```
cat /dev/cdrom > cdimage.iso
```


----------



## Navy (22. September 2006)

dd if=/$PFAD/$ZUM/$ZIEL of=/image.iso 
cat und dd bieten keine Fehlerüberprüfung und erstellen auch ein defektes image, weil die Aussgabe sie nicht kümmert.

Schöner und sicherer ist:
mkisofs -o /$PFAD/$ZUM/$ZIEL -l /image

mit mkisofs kannst Du alles so konfigurieren wie Du es brauchst.

Und das alles Kostenlos und nicht umsonst


----------

